# Our street legal winged sprint car.



## 427HISS (Oct 11, 2010)

We have just finished a project for a customer. We race 360 winged sprint cars and this one is 85% off the shelf parts, just like our racer. The customer sent us his 2001 Camaro LS1 engine and 4-speed automatic. The rearend is a Winters quick change, with a 4:88 ring. The suspension is a torsion bar with shocks. We raced it at our local 1/8 mile track.

 With the customer not knowing about racing, he would leave the launch line when the lights turned green, so his launch was not fast. The electronics in the tranny needs worked on as it shifted too soon. But, with that said, it did run a 6.91 @ 103 mph. Getting it on then chassis dyno to work out the shift points and practicing on the tree, I'm sure it will get down into the 6.00 range.

You should have heard and seen the reactions of the tech guys, commentaires in the booth and fans in the stand to see a real sprint car go down the track. Pretty cool and a @hit load of fun, until the tranny case broke. lol

The last pic is the CAD drawing of the two seat, street legal sprint. My niece was killed while she was texting while driving. We have started a non-profit organization called, "Racer Against Texting While Driving". We will be using it as a tool, to educate people of this deadly situation. It may be the pace car at Eagle Raceway next year. We will attend car shows, driver safety courses, the State Patrol events ect.... I hope we can save at least one life ! :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! I as well hope some lives are saved as a result of this project!


----------



## 427HISS (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello in LA.

We donate to the Nebraska State Patrol fund and local humane society every year, but nothing has inspired me more than this no texting while driving situation were in. Alley was like my own daughter, especially since my wife & I can't have children. We were building a "sport compact" racer for her next year. She actually wanted to race our sprint car. lol NOPE !
Then maybe,....step up to the "crate engine 305 EFI" sprint car class, after a few years.   

Here's a bit more info. I hope I can start a donation thread here and on other websites as well. We need all we can get. 

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5286#post5286


----------

